# Hiking Boots for sale



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am selling a brand new pair of Scarpa Kinesis Pro GTX hiking boots. They are US size 11. New in box, still have tags on them, never worn outside. Asking $300. Retail is $340.


----------

